# Tổng đại lý chuyên thi công và lắp máy lạnh multi cho chung cư  chất lượng nhất quận 1



## Thuanhailongvan (10/12/20)

*Bạn đã biết đơn vị lắp máy lạnh multi cho chung cư bao đẹp mà cực rẻ?*


Đau đầu vì mất thời gian quá nhiều cho việc lướt web mà chẳng thể tin tưởng nổi một đơn vị để hợp tác _lắp máy lạnh multi cho chung cư _?

nline bây giờ thật đúng là biết dụ người khi đâu đâu cũng tự nhận, tự cho mình là tốt nhất, chất lượng nhất bằng những từ hoa mĩ, mà chẳng có đến nổi 1 bằng chứng để khẳng định?

Đó là vì bạn chưa gặp được Hải Long Vân – *Đơn vị lắp máy lạnh multi cho chung cư bao đẹp mà cực rẻ* đấy thôi. Hãy để chúng tôi phải khiến bạn nhấc máy và gọi liền qua Holtine *0909787022* bằng bài viết này nhé!

Xem thêm:   
+++   *Đại lý phân phối & chuyên tư vấn, thiết kế, thi công lắp đặt máy lạnh multi chuyên nghiệp nhất*
+++    *Bảng giá máy lạnh multi mới và tốt nhất – Lắp đặt máy lạnh multi giá rẻ.



*





_Máy lạnh multi là giải pháp cho chung cư cao cấp nhằm tiết kiệm diện tích đặt dàn nóng_



*MÁY LẠNH MULTI CHO CHUNG CƯ NÊN LÀ HÃNG NÀO.*


Các thương hiệu máy lạnh multi hiện được phân phối và bán chạy trên thị trường:




Máy lạnh multi Daikin.
Máy lạnh multi Mitsubishi Heavy.
Máy lạnh multi LG.







_Máy lạnh multi 1 dàn nóng có thể lắp đặt tối đa 5 dàn lạnh_



3 thương hiệu đình đám nhất trong giới điện lạnh đều đã tụ hội về đây, trong một bảng xếp hạng về các sản phẩm máy lạnh multi cho chung cư. Khó lựa chọn đấy, ngay cả chúng tôi cũng vậy mà, tuy nhiên để Hải Long Vân đưa ra cho bạn một vài tips để lựa chọn cho thật đúng nhé.

*Và tất nhiên, mỗi thương hiệu sẽ tự tạo nên nét riêng của mình với:*




Mtisubishi Heavy có thể kết nối đến 6 dàn lạnh trên 1 cục nóng, sản xuất theo tiêu chuẩn Châu Âu.
Daikin lại mang đến công nghệ kết nối 200%, cho phép lắp đặt tổng dàn lạnh là 8.0hp trên cục nóng 4.0hp.
LG lại chiếm thế mạnh về nét đẹp dịu dàng của dàn lạnh và công suất dàn nóng cao, bên cạnh đó, ưu tiên Inverter để tiết kiệm điện hơn.









-> Máy lạnh multi được xem như một dòng máy có sự phức tạp bậc nhất, xếp trước cả dòng máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió cơ đấy. Điều này chắc bạn cũng biết mà đúng không nào, do đó, hãy lựa chọn một đơn vị thật uy tín để mà gửi gắm nhé!










*HẢI LONG VÂN CÓ PHẢI ĐƠN VỊ LẮP MÁY LẠNH MULTI CHO CHUNG CƯ BAO ĐẸP MÀ CỰC RẺ?*


Là người có kinh nghiệm hơn 10 năm trong ngành điện lạnh, đã từng thi công rất nhiều cho các công trình như nhà hàng tiệc cưới, khách sạn, bệnh viện, quy mô hơn nữa là nhà xưởng, xí nghiệp… và tất nhiên không thể bỏ qua chung cư hay biệt thự, nhưng nơi cần đến máy lạnh multi như một sự giải thoát cho sự nặng nề, quá khổ cho ban công. Bạn có thể tham khảo thêm ở mục CÔNG TRÌNH TIÊU BIỂU để biết rằng, những gì mà chúng tôi nói vói bạn đều là sự thật.

Hầu hết các khách hàng khi hợp tác với Hải Long Vân đều dành chung cho chúng tôi một lời khen ngợi: Giá rất rẻ - Tư vấn rất tận tình – Lắp đặt rất chuyên nghiệp. Và đó đã tạo nên cho chúng tôi riêng một thương hiệu, thương hiệu của những gì rẻ nhất nhưng lại chất lượng nhất.



Khi đến với dịch vụ *lắp máy lạnh multi cho biệt thự bao đẹp mà cực rẻ*, bạn sẽ:


-> Không phải nơi nào cũng có được sự chuyên nghiệp và làm việc có trình tự như Hải Long Vân, vì thế bạn nên cân nhắc kỹ giữa các lựa chọn để tránh sai lầm nhé!






_Máy lạnh multi với dàn lạnh đa dạng: treo tường, âm trần, giấu trần ống gió để bạn thỏa sức sáng tạo cho từng không gian_



*LỜI KẾT.*
Với những thông tin mà chúng tôi cung cấp cho các bạn, hẳn là bạn cũng đã hiểu rõ hơn mình nên đầu tư vào thương hiệu máy lạnh multi nào, nên tin hay không vào các đơn vị điện lạnh online rồi đúng không nào. Vậy bạn có đồng ý cho Hải Long Vân một cơ hội để tự chứng minh và khẳng định sự chuyên nghiệp của mình không, tôi dám chắc sẽ mang đến sự hài lòng và thích thú cho bạn đấy!

Hotline của chúng tôi 0909787022, Hải Long Vân rất mong có thể được nghe giọng và là người đồng hành với bạn trong suốt quá trình _lắp máy lạnh multi cho chung cư_ của bạn nhé! Xin cảm ơn.

Nguồn link tham khảo:   Bạn đã biết đơn vị lắp máy lạnh multi cho chung cư bao đẹp mà cực rẻ?


----------

